# [Stop] button unresponsive during driver profile selection



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

Greetings

Curious before I start a Tesla bug report - Has anyone else had the problem where the *STOP* button that appears during profile changes (while the seat adjusts, etc) is non-functional? This has now happened to me 2 or 3 times and it's a tad upsetting. Voice bug report filed each time.

Situation:

I'm 6'1." Seat almost all the way back
GF is 5'5" Seat almost 3/4 forward.
She drives, then parks in the garage, back to Easy Entry profile.
When I get in I'm presented with her profile, as last-used. **
Everything starts adjusting and nearly kills me as it squooshes me totally forward as I fervently mash at the unresponsive STOP button.
Historically I could hit 'STOP' and it would...stop.
The screen for me is not responsive until the profile selection move is complete, then I can select my profile by selecting her name to drop down the name list.

Attempted 'repairs'

Verified that portion of the touchscreen works. Touches fine on the map and the menus that sometimes occupy that area.
2Scroll Reboot car
Brake + 2Scroll Reboot car
Power off reboot car.

**(Aside: I still want the profiles to choose automatically based on the bluetooth phone used, only resorting to 'last known good' if both phones show up equally)

Edit: AWD LR Sept 2018
FW 2019.8.5 3aaa23d


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I would bet when you get 12.1.1 this issue goes away


----------



## Flashgj (Oct 11, 2018)

Try changing to your profile before touching the brake!


----------

